# world fair bottle



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 7, 2011)

A friend of mine bought this bottle at an auction for $12. Any thoughts as to what it is and the value? I saw one on ebay for $20 and it was called a spirits bottle. I was thinking a barber bottle due to the top. It says "world fair 1939". Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 7, 2011)

/


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 7, 2011)

/


----------



## Ratzilla (Feb 7, 2011)

These came with White House brand vinegar in them. White House made lots of weird shaped bottles in the 30's, interesting enough that people would save and reuse them for other products.  This obviously was made to commemorate the '39 NY fair, but was sold nationwide.  They're neat but not fairly common(because everyone saved them) except labeled.  Retail value about $20 - $30, so still a good buy.


----------



## Ratzilla (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoops, meant to say 'They're neat but fairly common', not 'They're neat but not fairly common', wasn't paying attention.


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 9, 2011)

I own several of this type. The milk glass ones really were made by A&P Atlantic and Pacific grocery store with their label on them. I have one with the label. White House has one almost just like it but it is made of glass. Both held Vinegar. Today allot of collector call both types White House. I can download some pic of both later. Nice bottle for the money.
gac


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the input. I really appreciate it. Yea...GACDIG, if you get the time to download a few pics, that would be great!


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is some of the White House collection with the 1939's and others.


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 10, 2011)

/


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 10, 2011)

Here some other nice White House bottles. I have dug or aquired in my collection. I now have all the White House bottles I thing there are now.


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## GACDIG (Feb 10, 2011)

Here the Ballerina collection with the rear frosted with top.


----------

